# Question about color. Meat is coming out brown...  130F Joule.



## Erick (Apr 22, 2018)

I've been using my Joule sous vide a lot, it's awesome. I have a strange problem, my meat it coming out brown, not pink on the inside. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

I used 1.5" ny strip steaks. Cooked for 2 hours at 130 degrees. The meat comes out brown, every time.

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I seasoned with pink salt, peppers and garlic powder. Nothing else. I put 1 tbsp of olive oil in the bag and vacuum sealed it. I seared the meat with a torch until it has a light crust, then I toss a small bit of butter on the top. I tried this same exact recipe with bottom round steaks. They came out bloody and pink. I'm at a loss of words here. I'd like them to be pink in the middle.

I tried to see if my temp was off. It was not. I used my temp gun, it was right on.

What am I messing up on?


----------



## dr k (Apr 23, 2018)

The outside is brown when you sou vide that is covered up when searing at the end.  The myglobin in meat right when the meat is processed is still in it's deoxymyoglobin state and looks deep purple.  When more surface area is exposed when meat is processed oxygen dissolves into the meat and blooms myoglobin to a cherry red (oxymyoglobin.)  If you vacuum seal it the myoglobin goes back to a deoxymyoglobin state and this gas exchanging property of myoglobin goes on for quite some time till the oxygen and iron in muscle tissue oxidizes and turns brown after several days (metmyoglobin.)  After sou viding it is reported that when the meat is sliced it will bloom again red the longer it's exposed to air if you can wait a little bit before eating.  This maybe your issue that I have experienced but it depends on the age of the meat and myglobin's ability to exchange gases so one experience maybe different from another identical sou vide.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2018)

Yup---After SV, the surface of the meat I've done is a Pale Brown color, and needs to be seared if I want it to be more appealing to the eye.

However the inside color depends on the Temp I used for the SV. 
With SV temps between 131° and 140° I get a nice Pink interior color on my Beef that looks like 137° to 144° fresh out of my Smoker.

Bear


----------

